# Turpin's Blu Trouble



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Can someone with access to a pedigree database find the pedigree for Blu Trouble? I would highly appreciate it. Trying to dig up some information/pictures for my lil man's file. I know there are some people on here quite familiar with T-N-T dogs.

In fact, anyone with a recommendation for a database, please tell. A subscription to one will be more than useful.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [8494] :: TURPIN'S BLU TROUBLE (3XW)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats Combat's Great Great Grandsire
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=8494

I have a membership here its like $30 a year I love it. Comes in handy
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its all over my dogs peds too. dixie, diamond, and bango's gotta love them tnt dogs huh lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I love it, great work drive and the will to please.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i am great at peds i traced bango's back to 1896


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

this dog sire was a mess


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

and just for educational purposes blu troubles sire nobles blaze of glory was banned from the ukc show ring for attacking other dogs in the show ring It kept him from recieving his grand champion title


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL those blue dogs! They cause so much ruckus when they want to! LOL


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the great info. x)


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

just let us know if we can help anymore


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

is there any direct sons of him still around for stud? i would love to get some direct blood out of him.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

look up adamo's terror, he was the last living son but i think they stored his juice
if he is not, not sure who owns him now if he is still alive.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [138100] :: *^ADAMO'S TERROR/T-N-T'S GRIZZLY ADAMS*


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Grizzly Adams such an awesome name... im partial LOL.


----------

